# One doozy of a winter storm



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Heading to the east coast. From the sounds of what I've heard, it's going to be a record-setter. FOX News spent 30 min. alone just talking / advising about it. The Mayor of NYC even gave a talk on it to prepare all of NYC and it's residents. 

For those of you in it's path, I hope that you are prepared and do okay.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Heading to the east coast. From the sounds of what I've heard, it's going to be a record-setter. FOX News spent 30 min. alone just talking / advising about it. The Mayor of NYC even gave a talk on it to prepare all of NYC and it's residents.
> 
> For those of you in it's path, I hope that you are prepared and do okay.


We've been told we're no longer on a Blizzard Warning, it has been upgraded to a Blizzard Watch. Some forecasters say 18 to 24" and some reckon 3" Time will doubtless tell, and we have plenty of wood for the fire. 

Stay safe, folks.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like a steep gradient near the edge (which agrees with the wind speeds predicted). Wednesday I may drive from 12"+ to 1-2" in 20 miles.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Currently looking at blizzard warning from 10pm monday to 4 am wednesday. 18-24" (Seacoast NH/Maine)
Picked up an extra 10+ gallons of gas for the tractor with the snow thrower attachment on it and the propane tanks for the backup generator are full as well. 
Ready to hunker down. (Or bunker down for preppies)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Don't forget to protect yourself. There is always an increase in in births 9 months after these types of storms hit an area.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sit back and enjoy that Doozy..... 






​


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

We've had enough cold this year. It's 10:00 pm and just over 50 degrees here. The Rocky Mountains seem to be turning into the "Banana belt".....must be either Global Warming, or all the heat from the pot being smoked in Colorado.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

~DIARY OF A SNOW SHOVELER~

December 8: 6:00 PM. It started to snow. The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses Print. So romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow!

December 9: We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the Whole World? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had. Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks. This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again. What a perfect life.

December 12: The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a disappointment. My neighbor tells me not to worry, we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such a nice man. I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14: Snow, lovely snow! 8" last night. The temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything again. I didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish I wouldn't huff and puff so.

December 15: 20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska, after all.

December 16: Ice storm this morning. Fell on my ass on the ice in the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel.

December 17: Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her. God I hate it when she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

December 20: Electricity's back on, but had another 14" of the damn stuff last night. More shoveling. Took all day. Goddamn snowplow came by twice. Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I think he's lying.

December 22: Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white shit fell today, and it's so cold it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to piss. By the time I got undressed, pissed and dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter; but he says he's too busy. I think the jerk is lying.

December 23: Only 2" of snow today. And it warmed up to 0. The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning. What is she...nuts??? Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She says she did but I think she's damn well lying.

December 24: 6". Snow packed so hard by snowplow, l broke the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I ever catch the S.O.B. who drives that snowplow, I'll drag him through the snow by his balls. I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was busy watching for the damn snowplow.

December 25: Merry Christmas. 20 more inches of the %#$~>)*<&> slop tonight. Snowed in. The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. God I hate the snow! Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's an idiot. If I have to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to kill her.

December 26: Still snowed in. Why the hell did I ever move here? It was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27: Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze.

December 28: Warmed up to above -50. Still snowed in. THE BITCH is driving me crazy!!!
December 29: 10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am?

December 30: Roof caved in. The snowplow driver is suing me for a million dollars for the bump on his head. The wife went home to her mother. 9" predicted.

December 31: Set fire to what's left of the house. No more shoveling.

January 8: I feel so good. I just love those little white pills they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Been there - felt like that... 
Just started here in RI - time to stock up the log basket, put some spares on the porch, and relax.  

Until tomorrow.... Oh - might have to shovel the driveway so the wife can get home this evening. Later.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy:
Thank God I live in Arizona!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*BackyardCowboy:* Thanks!!! :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Serves them Yankees right.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Serves them Yankees right.


Don't make me send my big brother over - he's only, umm... <checks Google Earth> [email protected]! 200 miles away from you. Can't get used to big states... we don't even have 100 miles the long way here. <sigh>


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Serves them Yankees right.


Seen to recall one year it snowed in Fayettenam while I was down at Bragg.
They called out the entire North Carolina snow fighting force.
Turns out it was a guy with a broom who swept off the Governor's porch.

(not even a quarter of an inch, could still see the grass through it.)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Off the Mark Comic Strip, December 29, 2014 on GoComics.com


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Off the Mark Comic Strip, December 29, 2014 on GoComics.com


Sho'nuff.... Off to shovel right now.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Sho'nuff.... Off to shovel right now.


I snapped a photo of Sail shoveling away.... :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Off the Mark Comic Strip, December 29, 2014 on GoComics.com


I sent this on to our son, in Pawtucket (RI).
His wife replied for him: "Ben would love to laugh at this cartoon, except that he's still out shovelling snow, and has been for the past five hours."


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I sent this on to our son, in Pawtucket (RI).
> His wife replied for him: "Ben would love to laugh at this cartoon, except that he's still out shovelling snow, and has been for the past five hours."


Probably using all 50 words and adding some of his own.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> Serves them Yankees right.


Be careful, lol, knock on wood.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> I snapped a photo of Sail shoveling away.... :anim_lol: :anim_lol:




I don't need no steenkin' wings....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I sent this on to our son, in Pawtucket (RI).
> His wife replied for him: "Ben would love to laugh at this cartoon, except that he's still out shovelling snow, and has been for the past five hours."


P'tucket got about 3" more than we did. Off to shovel out the cars now....


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I want you all to know that we're crippled, and I mean crippled here in Alaska due to winter storms. We got 1" of snow last night. That makes, so far this calendar year, 1" of snow since January. OMG! Close the highways, suspend school! Close the government offices! Declare an emergency!

ps -- Anybody know which font is best used for sarcasm? :mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> Well I want you all to know that we're crippled, and I mean crippled here in Alaska due to winter storms. We got 1" of snow last night. That makes, so far this calendar year, 1" of snow since January. OMG! Close the highways, suspend school! Close the government offices! Declare an emergency!
> 
> ps -- Anybody know which font is best used for sarcasm? :mrgreen:


I usually just end with "</sarcasm>"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> I snapped a photo of Sail shoveling away.... :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


Nice a$$ Sail, no signs of abuse, lol.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The storm was (I'm happy to report) a dud in southeastern VT. Accuweather warned about 12", then upped it to 12-18", just before it got here. We got 2".

HahHAHhehheh.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good Lord, the mayor shut Noo Yawk down, stopped the subways, told everyone to go home and prepare for the worst.
Well, they did get wind, I believe up to 50mph. But snow? Maybe three feet.

Back in 1948, we had been living in the city for about two years when a real blizzard hit.
There wasn't any wind to speak of, but there was snow. Lots and lots of snow. More snow than anybody in my family had ever seen.
Our street (West 104th) was so full of snow that we kids had to tunnel through it, to get from one side to the other.
I was 10 years old—almost 11—so maybe I was four feet tall. The snow, some of it wind-blown, was a lot deeper than I was tall.
We lived in a building that was only a block and a half from Broadway and all of the necessary stores, but nobody got to go shopping for three days.
And yet the subway was running (we could hear it) and major bus routes, including on Riverside Drive, a half-block away, were quickly plowed and opened.
The city never shut down.

Modern people are a bunch of wimps. And that goes double for the current mayor of New York City.

(My daughter reminds me that I used to tell her that when I was on my way to school, I had to fight-off saber-tooth tigers, and that it was uphill both ways.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Good Lord, the mayor shut Noo Yawk down, stopped the subways, told everyone to go home and prepare for the worst.
> Well, they did get wind, I believe up to 50mph. But snow? Maybe three feet.
> 
> Back in 1948, we had been living in the city for about two years when a real blizzard hit.
> ...


Yup - we got wind, maybe 18" of snow if you average out the whole thing. Fun, but not a show-stopper.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Modern people are a bunch of wimps.


Amen. The only reason we close school or businesses here in SE-AK is when the snow comes too fast and the plows have to plow it onto side walks. Then it's not safe for pedestrians. otherwise, we all put the trucks in 4x4, laugh at the Greenie Outsiders who think their Smurt EcoTurd Mobile can do 70 on the highway in snow and ice, and we go about our business. I've towed a few out of ditches, but I prefer to let them pay the tow trucks to do the same thing. A few years ago we had 240" of snow, and the kids missed 2 days of school (not consecutive) on days that the plows couldn't keep up with the snowfall.

Most of those cities in the East Coast and NE have sold off their snow equipment after a few years of light snow, figuring that some construction graders would work just as well.

Nope.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

This was the weather report Monday evening......


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's a more accurate weather map of the storm.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Asked our son: Five hours shovelling snow?
He said that he had to shovel twice, and snow-blow once. Thus, five hours.
Also, he was schmoozing over the fence with a neighbor.

He had to shovel snow until it was thin enough for his electric snow-blower to work on it.
Then he used the blower.
And then he had to finish the job with a shovel, because the blower left a thin layer of snow behind.

That's what comes of being ecologically sound and Politically Correct.
Electric snow-blower? Bah! Humbug!
If he'd've had a real man's snow blower, it would've taken much less time...but then he might've had to replace the driveway's concrete, afterward.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Asked our son: Five hours shovelling snow?
> He said that he had to shovel twice, and snow-blow once. Thus, five hours.
> Also, he was schmoozing over the fence with a neighbor.
> 
> ...


All by hand - groomed the way I like it. 
But the driveway is small, and the back yard is still pretty much totally covered.


----------

